# Belladonna for IBS and Diarrhea + more



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Belladonna alkaloids are used to treat a variety of symptoms and conditions, including:Gastrointestinal disorders. Because the alkaloids relax the smooth muscles of the gastrointestinal tract and reduces stomach acid secretions, it is useful in treating colitis, diverticulitis, irritable bowel syndrome, colic, diarrhea, and peptic ulcer.Any One ever use this ?Good results ?Might be worth looking into ???Opinion or comments please ?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is an "older" drug.Here is some info on it:http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1...ine.html?cat=70I took it for a few months way back in the 80's. (Holy Crow .. I'm o-l-d....) It didn't do much for my IBS symptoms.... and the sleepiness wasn't all that great to deal with. I moved and the new Doc I saw... wouldn't prescribe it because it had "addictive" qualities and switched me to just Bentyl. Many Docs have trouble prescribing it and other meds with Benzos because of the addiction issue.Ask your Doc what he/she thinks about it for you.BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried it afew years ago and it worked pretty good for me.The reason I quit taking it is because I didn't want to have to go see the doctor every month for a prescription , that is why I switched to Imodium.It didn't make me sleepy or tired.I think Any medication has the ability to cause addiction.Some more so then others.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I might be older than BQ because I was on it in late 1960s-early 70s! I had bad active Ulcerative Colitis then and there were no DMARDs, Biologicals, or good anti-diarrhea drugs. Finally Lomotil was invented. Anyway, it was so long ago, I don't remember my reaction to the Belladonna. Without looking it up, I seem to recall that it is a form of opium, so that's why it's addicting. I think it was only in liquid form back then so probably tasted bad. Mostly I remember being happy when Lomotil came along... then happier when Immodium, it's OTC version, became available without Rx. Now, to get some relief from IBS_D episodes, I always need more than the box says, but it's easier than the hassles of a Rx.I say, if the Belladonna works for you, take it... but only as directed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes it is an older medication.The kind I got was pill form.It has a sister drug just like it called Donnagel. That is a green liquid and tasted intersting , kinda minty flavored.I haven't had it in awhile.It does work quite well though.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Very old drug i used to take this when I was a kid in the single digits.few years back I asked the Dr. and he gave me a script. It does help with spasms in the gut but i get massive headaches and dizzy to the point i almost want to collapse and fall. it is some strong stuff. I keep small bottle in my car and sometimes i take more than enough i get punchy.I dont even know why i take this because it isnt a wonder drug anymore to my body. I think its a pshychological issue with me taking this on occasion. I also guess the nasty taste makes me feel like it should do something versus a small pill.Benthyl seems to be the drug of choice but i have yet to try it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I never noticed a bad taste with the Belladonna pill at all.Yes it is an older medication that was used to treat these type issue's.It hasn't been discontinued so it must still be really effective for alot of people.Yes , Bentyl is the drug of choice I think.But don't rule out that Belladonna might help.


----------

